# Blindsided !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know NONE of us saw this coming.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/11/2011/3049/idaho-and-montana-state-wolf-hunts-head-to-court

But I'm sure that this is the last time [little yellow guy puking]


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No not me! Guys in Idaho and Montana get out over the weekend and start whacking the crap out of them just in case!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure would like to whack a some, just to help the cause.

Even here in Michigan. I know a trapper who up in the U P of Michigan has caught 3 so far. He is after yotes.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i say if the idiots are following that closely behind a wolf they are to be considered collateral damage
for every wild earth gaurdian alf or elf or peta puke that dies with a wolf leave the body eventually the wolves will starve due to lack of nutritional value of tofu fueled ecofreaks lol


----------

